# First time user - > Anavar



## golly97 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello,

Been reading a lot about this, I seem to get mixed results on what people say.

This will be my first cycle.  
I am planning to do anavar for about 6 weeks , 40mg a day.
Do i need to pyramided anavar,? 

is $3.3 for 5mg pill a lot?? 

People say that i won't get much results from it, at the same time it seems to be a safe one.  Is it a good trade off??

I am about 6'3, 250 lbs right now.  3 months ago i had ACL reconstruction.  I want to take it to get back in shape.  I been working out for about 6 years.  The only reason i stop working out is for couple surgeries i had.  One of the reasons i am doing this cycle is help me out with my injuries.

Will this help me to put on some mass and help  me with my injuries in any way??

If there is any one that that anavar by it self, what kind of results did you get??


Thank you.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 21, 2007)

golly97 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Been reading a lot about this, I seem to get mixed results on what people say.
> 
> ...



Price talking isn't really discussed on here, but anavar can be expensive. If you can get it in powder, it will save you alot. An anavar cycle is highly debatable. A guy over at steroidology ran a cycle of it alone and said he was pleased with the results from it. Anavar isn't really a mass type of steroid, used more during a cutting phase.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 21, 2007)

Agreed.  If you want to use expensive steroids that don't produce big anabolic gains/mg, get powder.


----------



## golly97 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well i am big as it is right now, so mass is not the issue, well it is but more quality mass on my legs and to get some strength back (from ACL surgery).

I am just looking to get some results nothing crazy but some results.

What should i expect??

Sorry about the price, i been looking for prices, but it's hard to find any thing in any forums


----------



## golly97 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have only access to Denkall Anavar


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 21, 2007)

You would want a dose no lower than 40 mg/day with the anavar. Here is the problem. It will seriously lower your testosterone production. If you can get it, you would be much better off with some GH and T4 instead of var.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 21, 2007)

golly97 said:


> Well i am big as it is right now, so mass is not the issue, well it is but more quality mass on my legs and to get some strength back (from ACL surgery).
> 
> I am just looking to get some results nothing crazy but some results.
> 
> ...



I really don't like doing this, but here is some great info- check this out- http://steroidology.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92067


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 21, 2007)

i had my acl done a few years ago, if its one thing you shouldnt rush it is rehab, 3 months is real soon even if u had a hamstring graph to run and cut let alone stregth train. and thats a bad cycle and ur gettn rippd off at the same time


----------



## Mudge (Jan 21, 2007)

golly97 said:


> 40mg a day.
> Do i need to pyramided anavar,?
> 
> is $3.3 for 5mg pill a lot??



Almost $27 a day for moderate dose of anavar? Fuck yes its a lot, buy elsewhere unless you are loaded. If you are already 250 pounds though what are you doing looking at little kid drugs like Anavar?


----------



## golly97 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies
As for my ACL, yeah it was hamstring, i getting stronger .... but you are right it is kind of early, i will wait till like 4 , 5 months after

as for the price, shit if that's a rip off i will talk to the guy, probably get it somewhere else, i don't have that many connections so it's hard to get better price, you know what i mean.

As for doing Anavar, well it's my first one so want to go easy, nothing to heavy + i want to recover from my injury.... what would be a good cycle for post ACL recovery???


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 22, 2007)

I know you don't want to hear this, but it's probably best not to use steroids so soon after an ACL surgery. You may increase your chances of injury. Many steroids are bad for your ligaments. If you abolutely have to do steroids, I say go with boldonone (aka equipose) at 600 mg/wk and a low dose (~125mg/wk) of testosterone. Some hCG and a SERM for pct and you are set.


----------



## golly97 (Jan 22, 2007)

The reason i am doing var as my first cycle is to limit injury and try to strengthen my body.  I thought about test first but that would be too much stress for my body.  I will wait a bit more and and do 6 week var for about 40mg a day.  See how that goes.  How many knee recovers, after that sky is the limit.

thanks all


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2007)

How is Var going to help your Acl?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 22, 2007)

Why not run test?  Am I missing something here?


----------



## golly97 (Jan 22, 2007)

Var is not as strong as other ........... so there shouldn't be too much gain from it, this way i won't put to much stress on my body.  It will still strengthen my body , which is what i want, I need to do that to prevent future inures and to get back to lifting quicker.   What i also get here is minimal side effects for minimal gains. I know it's pricey but under the conditions i think it's the best option.


----------



## golly97 (Jan 22, 2007)

What kind of test do you recommend and why?


----------

